# gstripe on Filesystem



## aceman (Apr 7, 2011)

The hard drives are: ad20 (freebsd), ad22, ad24, ad26, ad28, ad30, ad4, ad6.

[CMD=""]#gmirror status[/CMD]

```
mirror/gm0  DEGRADED  ad20
                      ad22 (9%)
mirror/gm1  DEGRADED  ad24
                      ad26 (4%)
mirror/gm2  DEGRADED  ad28
                      ad30 (4%)
mirror/gm3  DEGRADED  ad4
                      ad6 (3%)
```

I would like to use gstripe on gm0, gm1, gm2, and gm3 become ar0.

Is it possible to use raid 0 (gstripe) on mirrored file system drive?


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Apr 13, 2011)

you mean like `# gstripe label -s 65536 data /dev/mirror/gm0 /dev/mirror/gm1 /dev/mirror/gm2 /dev/mirror/gm3`



> Is it possible to use raid 0 (gstripe) on mirrored file system drive?


Of course it works with standard file system.  That's the thing about GEOM, it allows you to stack layers and end up with your ideal disk setup.

You mean a boot drive?  No.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

aceman said:
			
		

> I would like to use gstripe on gm0, gm1, gm2, and gm3 become ar0.


Keep in mind that ar0 is for hardware/fake RAID. See ataraid(4).


----------



## aceman (Apr 13, 2011)

Galactic_Dominator said:
			
		

> You mean a boot drive?  No.


Does this mean that I cannot use gstripe on file system drive, which is gm0 in my current system?


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Apr 13, 2011)

What do you mean by file system drive?  Does it boot off that drive(mirror)?  If so, I already answered that question.

Any current data on those drives would be lost once you complete the process.


----------



## aceman (Apr 19, 2011)

Galactic_Dominator said:
			
		

> What do you mean by file system drive?  Does it boot off that drive(mirror)?  If so, I already answered that question.
> 
> Any current data on those drives would be lost once you complete the process.



Yes, it boots from gm0. Thanks for your explanation.

Is there any other method to combine 8 hard drives into 1 RAID 1+0 drive then install the FreeBSD in the raid 1+0 drive?


----------

